# Sammy



## Andre B. (Jan 4, 2007)

On Tuesday Sam had his last trip to the vet.
He was 15 years old, I have had him for the last 11.


There's a squirrel in that tree someplace.


----------



## hookspacken (Jan 4, 2007)

My condolances....Losing a pet is a very difficult event to go through.


----------



## Shane (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.  They definately grow on you after a few years.  He was a great looking dog!


----------



## Andre B. (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank's

Three years ago he was 56 lbs, tuesday he was 30.  Body just worn out.
In his prime he could run down a rabbit with very little problem.


----------



## MrGriz (Jan 4, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss Andre'.  It's a tough thing, they really are members of the family.


----------



## wahoowad (Jan 4, 2007)

You'll meet up with him again. I'm gonna go home and give all the pets an extra hug tonight.


----------



## njtomatoguy (Jan 4, 2007)

You'll always have him in your heart....

Sorry, and be strong.

Bob


----------



## kevinmoelk (Jan 4, 2007)

My sympathies to you AndreB.  

-Kevin


----------



## CountryGal (Jan 5, 2007)

My condolences to you.  Sammy is now chasing rabbits across Rainbow Bridge.  I'll light a candle for Sammy tonight.


----------



## Webwidow (Jan 5, 2007)

Sammy looked like a intelligent fellow. So sorry Andre


----------



## wingnut (Jan 5, 2007)

It is amazing the bond between a man and his dog (best friend) I have been in your shoes and I know  some of the pain you must be feeling. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Baroness (Jan 5, 2007)

What a great looking dog! So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------

